# Didi Care



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

Opt into Didi Care ,who is in im out 🤷‍♂️,face mask selfie before each trip 😱.Why ,because Didi do really care.No doubt the pax will say driver didn’t wear a mask to avoid a cancel fee or get a free trip.Who applied?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Not driving for them until they supply free Vaseline.


----------

